
Ask HN: What tools do you use to manage your personal projects? - sohamchat
I tend to work on a lot of small personal projects and want to know what I could use to manage all my tasks, timelines, links to related articles, information, etc.
======
Murali81
I found "Trello" to be helpful. One can create multiple lists. Personally, I
create lists as "To do", "Doing" and "Done" and move the cards under those
lists from "To do" to "Doing" when done and so on.

------
billconan
I use gitlab's issue board. I have a short term task list and a long term task
list.

